# Record CL1 36 x 15 Manual



## Sambat (24 Feb 2018)

Hi, I have inherited the above CL1 lathe, and as never used a lathe, but looking forward to doing so could really do with an instruction manual.
Does anyone know where I can get a copy please? 
The record website does not seem to have any for this older model.
Thanks


----------



## nev (24 Feb 2018)

Heres a link to my CL2 manual, which I think is similar but may come in handy if nothing else turns up.
However they are more about maintenance and specs than how to use the lathe. Grab yourself a copy of 'Woodturning, a foundation course' by Keith Rowley, It covers everything you need to know about using a lathe for the first time.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Woodturning-Fo ... 1861081146

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3zs9bbcgmtoee ... r.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Jonzjob (26 Feb 2018)

You are lucky to inherit it, I had to buy mine. That was about 20 years back and still going well. The only real modification for mine has been a 3ø variable speed motor and worth every penny. There is little or no maintainance on it as the head stock bearings are ball races. For lubrication of the tail stock I use either a silicon slip type spray or a non oil cycle chain lubricator. They both work well and don't attract and hold wood dust.

I think that the only differernce between the CL1 and 2 is that the 2 has a 2MT head and tail stock. The CL1 has a 1MT. It's a great lathe and I'm sure that you will have loads of fun and enjoyment with it!

I have turned up to 18" diameter on mine with the head swiveled and the large bowl attachment and down to some tiny dolls house candle sticks that stand just about 1" high. What more could you ask for?

You didn't say if any chucks or tools came with it?


----------



## Sambat (27 Feb 2018)

Hi Nev
Thanks for the links, I am sure they will be useful. The lathe did come with the Keith Rowley book which I am just starting.

Hi Jonxjob
Thanks for yourv reply. As a complete beginner I dont know what a "3ø variable speed motor" is, I suspect it regulates the motor electronically, and not by belts. No idea what a "2MT head" is at all  .
The lathe came with about a dozen gouges/chisels , a SuperNova 2 chuck, another larger older looking Clarke chuck, as well a few bits which I have no idea what they are.

One of the things that confuse me is: The lathe comes with 2 x 8" clamps that fit under the guide rails to support everything, mine also came with a larger support which I suspect is part of a bowl turning extension, but probably has a part missing. I will try and attach a photo.


----------



## Sambat (27 Feb 2018)

Evidently I cannot post image links.


----------



## Sambat (27 Feb 2018)

Here is another attempt at the photo


----------



## Sambat (27 Feb 2018)

nev":2zvic5h2 said:


> Heres a link to my CL2 manual, which I think is similar but may come in handy if nothing else turns up.
> However they are more about maintenance and specs than how to use the lathe. Grab yourself a copy of 'Woodturning, a foundation course' by Keith Rowley, It covers everything you need to know about using a lathe for the first time.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Woodturning-Fo ... 1861081146
> ...



Apologies, just found the reply with quote button, see above.


----------



## Sambat (27 Feb 2018)

Jonzjob":1gvs6rwf said:


> You are lucky to inherit it, I had to buy mine. That was about 20 years back and still going well. The only real modification for mine has been a 3ø variable speed motor and worth every penny. There is little or no maintainance on it as the head stock bearings are ball races. For lubrication of the tail stock I use either a silicon slip type spray or a non oil cycle chain lubricator. They both work well and don't attract and hold wood dust.
> 
> I think that the only differernce between the CL1 and 2 is that the 2 has a 2MT head and tail stock. The CL1 has a 1MT. It's a great lathe and I'm sure that you will have loads of fun and enjoyment with it!
> 
> ...



Apologies, just found the reply with quote button, see above.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Feb 2018)

Sambat":32r8957k said:


> Apologies, just found the reply with quote button, see above.



Don't forget you can delete the irrelevant parts of a quoted post so long as you leave the [quote ....] in at the beginning and the end.


----------



## Jonzjob (27 Feb 2018)

Sambat":rz0pe0z7 said:


> Here is another attempt at the photo



That's correct Sam. That bit replaces the support for the bars at the headstock end and a couple more bits bolt on to that to make the complete large bowl attachment. This is what mine looks like. note it is blue. I believe that the newer ones are green?





Is there any way that I can actually post photos from Flickr on here please?


----------



## Jonzjob (28 Feb 2018)

Ah? I think that I may have got it :? :?

Posted directly from my Mac


----------



## GarthKH (6 Sep 2018)

Hi Samba, I have copied my Record CL1 manual to PDF if you would like to have a copy. I'll upload it as an attachment. Maybe there are others who would like a copy.
Regards
Garth


----------



## GarthKH (7 Sep 2018)

Hi 
Oops, I have uploaded only half the CL1 manual. 
The scan I did only scanned the odd pages. I have re-scanned the manual and uploading it.
Sorry about that.
Regards
Garth


----------



## jrm688 (28 Oct 2018)

Thanks for the manual GarthKH. 
Dad's about to give me his CL1 15x36C. I think the C means it has a motor for Canadian power (110V 60 hz). I may be interested in the VFD/3ph motor conversion. I'l give it a try as is first. 

thanks
John


----------



## Jonzjob (28 Oct 2018)

If you go for the 3ø option I'm sure that you will not regret it. It totally transformed my CL1, as I have said many times, and it is a very good machine. I have to admit that I have not had any experience of the more expensive machines, but the fact that I have been happy with mine for the last 20 years must carry some weght??


----------



## Sambat (21 Nov 2018)

Hi all. Please help. My partner was posting on here regarding his lathe, unfortunately he died suddenly earlier this year and I now have this lathe, loads of bits of specialist wood, chisels etc taking up a lot of room in the garage none of which, sadly are of any use to me. Are these saleable items? If so where would I sell such specialist equipment. Richard was passionate and in the short time he owned the lathe was loving experimenting with it, but it really is of no use to me nor our 12 year old son. Any advice or recommendations really appreciated. Thank you. Sam


----------



## wa33er (4 Apr 2022)

GarthKH said:


> Hi
> Oops, I have uploaded only half the CL1 manual.
> The scan I did only scanned the odd pages. I have re-scanned the manual and uploading it.
> Sorry about that.
> ...


Garth,
Thank you SO VERY MUCH for sharing the CL1 manual. Apparently Record Power don't have a copy they can supply me. That's modern day customer service... unbelievable!
I have now replaced the drive belt and all is well again with my trusty old lathe. The manual confirmed my thoughts that a good old fashioned whack with a hammer would sort out the problem.
Thanks again for your help.


----------

